# [SOLVED] Macbook Pro HDD makes noise



## iRobinson

Hello,

I just recently bought a used Macbook Pro (mid 2010) from an owner who rarely used it that much. Everything works completely fine. I am concerned that often within hours or with some movement of the Mac, that either the Hard Drive or Superdrive make a "clicking" like noise. Is this normal kinda like a Sudden Motion Sensor?


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

No it is not normal. A clicking noise is the sound of a hardware issue. I would be very concerned. 

If it has happening consistently over time... it could be fans starting to spin up from heat. Movement might jostle the fans too.

BUt.... if it is the hard drive clicking... that is bad news and a sign of a failure to come.

I doubt it is the super drive unless there is a disc in there running.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

If there is no disc in the Superdrive, then it will not spin or make any noise. If the HDD is clicking or making weird noises, backup everything immediately and make plans to replace the HDD.


----------



## iRobinson

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Thanks for the advice. Doesn't seem to make much noise anymore after a while. The hard drive is still "verified" but I can't get into the Apple Hardware Test. I still heard a click from the right side when picking it up. CD and DVDs take a long time to read and doesn't always eject when I press the button.
I don't know if I've ever heard the fan at all since I first got it. Will take it to an Apple Store for just in case.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Get a USB HDD or Firewire drive and backup all of your User files. 
Try the Apple Diagnostics: Using Apple Diagnostics


----------



## iRobinson

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Everything is backed up. I can't access the Apple Diagnostics. The noise is still present when it is moved certain ways. I'm starting to think it might be the fan doing this since in the quiet room it sounds more like a spinning/buzzing noise rather than clicking. I call Apple support about this but it seemed pointless since I couldn't get the Mac make that noise at that given time.
Is there any other way to see the diagnostics?


----------



## philmiami

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Listen there is a program called DriveDX for macs that will run full for 3 days (then you gotta but it) but it reports the S.M.A.R.T. functions of the harddrive or any HD attached.
Disk Utility really only checks the file structure.
You can also get ONXY (be sure it is for the OS version you are working with) and it can also check the SMART config of the drive.
IF anything, and it is a BAD harddrive, depends on the size you want and rotational speed (from 500Mb/5400RPM to 1.5TB/7200RPM) can be from $80-$200 for a new 2.5" drive.
Just be sure it's SATA2. Replacing the drive is NOT that hard. I got a 2012 MB 15" MB Pro and I changed mine first to a 500GB Hybrid Seagate 7200RPM with 4GB SSD onboard and now I have a 960MB Crucial SSD (that cost me $480 from Amazon but worth it) because I travel around the country and I don't need a HD parking a head on the platter when I get in a hotel room because of the movement in my backpack.


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Do a trial of iStats Pro... that program will allow you to manually spin up the fans and see if the noise comes at different fan speeds.


----------



## iRobinson

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

DriveDX found 2 reallocated bad sectors and 2 unusable sectors waiting for remapping
The sound occurred when performing a full self test.


----------



## philmiami

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

like I said, that's a good program to have.....
actually I am thinking of buying it just because we have 3 iMacs, macbook and macbook pro and assorted external drives
just to check if I start having a problem


----------



## iRobinson

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Yeah, I got an older purchased version from a friend. I'm not very good with hardware. What kind of Hard Drives should I look for that are compatible?


----------



## philmiami

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

this is a 2010 13" macbook Aluminum body one correct? yes..ok
nevermind


----------



## philmiami

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

This is 1 TB hybrid drive
$94.99
will work fine
Amazon.com: Seagate 1TB Solid State Hybrid Drive SATA 6Gbps 64MB Cache 2.5-Inch ST1000LM014: Computers & Accessories
OR Get a SSD drive but it's only 480MB (I got the 960MB one of these)
Amazon.com: Crucial M500 480GB SATA 2.5-inch Internal SSD 7mm drive, with 9.5mm Adapter CT480M500SSD1: Computers & Accessories
It doesn't matter as long as it's 2.5" SATA, just depends on how much you want to spend.
I recommend the $95 one if you want something that you don't need to worry about and don't travel/pound on your macbook (I do so I needed the SSD)


----------



## philmiami

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

*Seagate 1TB Solid State Hybrid Drive SATA 6Gbps 64MB Cache 2.5-Inch ST1000LM014*



Amazon.com: Seagate 1TB Solid State Hybrid Drive SATA 6Gbps 64MB Cache 2.5-Inch ST1000LM014: Computers & Accessories


----------



## philmiami

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

BUT there is one more thing
If you are going to keep a lot of personal data on there
then you should at the minimum get a USB external drive the same size as the replacement hard drive and use it for time machine backups
these cost around $80-$100 also.....
just depends on how much and how hard you use it


----------



## iRobinson

*Re: Macbook Pro HDD makes noise*

Thanks for the help. I also got my friend's bootable Drive Genius 3 USB and ran a full scan. It found 23 unreadable sectors which is surprising since this Macbook pro has been running like new, no lags or freezing.
I considering getting the Solid State Hybrid Drive (500 GB since I often keep my files and documents on iCloud, Dropbox, and OneDrive).


----------



## philmiami

ok
no prob


----------

